# Vape Pen, Not Weapon Found on Scene in San Diego Shooting of Unarmed Black Man



## burnin1 (Sep 29, 2016)

From merryjane.com

*Vape Pen, Not Weapon Found on Scene in San Diego Shooting of Unarmed Black Man *

El Cajon officers shot to death a mentally ill man after his sister called police for help. 







The photos only tell part of the story. A black man holds his hands extended before his body. One officer fires his stun gun. The other, his service weapon. The victims sister screams in agony as her brother lie upon the hot blacktop pavement as Santa Ana winds blow in from the east. No weapon was found on the man.

Police opened fire on 30-year-old Alfred Olango after his sister called 911, stating her brother, who was mentially ill, was not acting like himself. 
She cried: Why couldnt you tase him? I told you he is sick. And you guys shot him. I called police to help him, not to kill him.

"The male subject paced back and forth while the officers tried to talk to him," El Cajon Police Chief Jeff Davis said. "At one point, the male rapidly drew an object from his front pants pocket, placed both hands together on it, extended it rapidly towards the officer, taking what appeared to be a shooting stance, putting the object in the officer's face."


Television news footage of the crime scene showed the object appears to be a vaporizer pen and battery lying in the parking lot beside an evidence marker. On Tuesday, mourners and demonstrators gathered at the site of the black mans death. Its just systematic genocide, one said of officer involved shootings. 


The shooting transpires at a time when the US is engulfed in police shootings of unarmed men, such as last week's killing of Keith Lamont Scott in Charlotte and in Tulsa where an officer was charged in the shooting death of Terence Crutcher, who was unarmed. 

One officer involved, Sgt. Richard Gonsalves, has a controversial history with the El Cajon police department, which has just two stars on Yelp!: hes been accused of sending photos of his genitalia to women in the department. 

"It's a personnel matter, ECPD Chief Jim Redman said at the time. The individuals involved still work for this department, but I just want to let you know that we have a zero tolerance for any harassment of any kind, and that we investigated that particular incident thoroughly and that our conclusions, or the actions we took, were based on the facts of the case, but because it's a personnel matter I can't go into the details." As Tuesdays shooting illustrates, Gonsalves remained on the force. 

Then officer Christine Greer, in a lawsuit last year, alleged sexual discrimination within the department, citing no female sergeants or management in the department. 

A white board in the El Cajon Police Department briefing room revealed last year implied a quota system was in use at the department. Officers, according to sources, receive gifts from Starbucks and other places for their arrests. The police-chief denied this, calling it a team-building exercise. 



Written on September 28, 2016 by
*Justin O'Connell*

Justin is a California-based writer who covers music, cannabis, craft beer, Baja California, science and technology. His writing has appeared in VICE and the San Diego Reader.


*https://www.merryjane.com/news/el-cajon-police-murder-black-man*


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 29, 2016)

Jeez--It is not a "personnel matter" when a cop is sending pics of his genitals to women in the department.  The cops ***** about not having any respect, but respect is earned.  There is so much wrong with law enforcement in this country--the cops just have to be made to be responsible for their actions.  And good ops have to quit making excuses and covering or bad cops...or they become bad cops themselves.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 29, 2016)

Right on THG,,,good cops joining the bad cops and becoming PIGS.


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 29, 2016)

glad I don't have to roll up on a scene of disorder with no telling what's going on and in an instant make decisions that effect my life and/or others.......... don't pay enough in my thinking to put up with............ (fill in with what you want)


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 29, 2016)

Police have a tough job. 

Their training tells them to shoot at any hint of a weapon. They don't actually have to see the weapon.

They should have incapacitated with a taser or rubber bullets or something.
He was mentally ill.

Most Police Academies teach Cops there is no such thing as medical marijuana as well.

Training is important for Law enforcement, We crank these recruits through Police Academies like cattle to get more Cops on the street and it only hurts us.

In many cases People who become cops should not be cops.

Police training should be improved so Cops know better how to protect the Public.

Killing us is not protecting us.


----------



## Keef (Sep 29, 2016)

A rookie cop might make $20,000 a year !-- My guess is U get what U pay for !--- I went to cop school they don't teach U as much as U would think !-- I got to Korea they told me U will have to deal with some of these soldiers who are accomplished martial artist !-- U can not take them one on one !-- Take your pistol out and Jack a round into the chamber -- Take your left hand and pull out your night stick --Toss it to him and blow his a** away !-- I couldn't do that !-- I took a few a** whoopings !-- I had a unique pair of teachers so I got pretty good at the take down !--


----------



## pcduck (Sep 30, 2016)

Take your hand.
Roll your little finger, ring finger, and middle finger into your palm.
Point your index finger out and your thumb up.
What you got when finished is a hand that can be mistaken for a gun. 
How many of us has finger shot one another?


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 30, 2016)

Freaking Militants,,,not police anymore.


----------

